# So what do assassin snails eat after all the other snails are gone?



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

They'll eat whatever detritus they can get, but not algae. But they'll eat leftover food, poop, worms and tiny crustaceans, and definitely shrimp if they can get them. The two I used to have were annoyingly good at finding the freshly-molted shrimp and tagging them when they were vulnerable. I rescued a few when I saw it happen, and had to keep them in isolation for several days until they recovered from the sting. There are people on here who will swear that assassins will never kill shrimp, but I can tell you from experience that they can and will


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm... Maybe that's why my shrimp population never really took off, other then the tetras in there. I know I have more then I want. If I were to sell them locally, how much should I ask each?


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Probably $2 - $3. One of my LFS sells them as high as $6, but I can get them at a couple of local Petco's for $2.99.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Mine eat the leftover bloodworms that the messy dwarf frogs leave. Since I have babies now, I am sure there is plenty of food for them between the fish poop, shrimp poop (they have not eaten my amano shrimp), leftover fish food, and leftover bloodworms. It's a buffet.

dbw


----------

